# I use a regular bra as a nursing bra...



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

... and I'm so much happier with it!!









I have a Body by Victoria bra from Victoria's Secret. It makes a FABULOUS nursing bra!!!! I love being able to wear a pretty, comfortable, supportive bra while breastfeeding! It DOES have underwire though, which I know some people avoid. It hasn't caused any problems for me, which is a RELIEF...... I'm a 34DD and I hate to go without underwire.









Anyway, the bra is microfiber, and the cup is nice and stretchy... I just pull the cup down under my breast while bfing (essentially the same as you would with a nursing bra), and pull it back up when I'm done!! I could never buy a nursing bra, knowing I could just use a bunch of these.









Anyway, just wondered if I was the only one doing this, and otherwise suggesting it as a fabulous pretty "nursing bra".


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

I just wear regular bras most of the time too. Except I pull the cup up over my breast.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZeldasMom*
I just wear regular bras most of the time too. Except I pull the cup up over my breast.

I tried that in the beginning, but underwire over the breast is not very comfortable... :LOL


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I use a regular bra too!









I do not like the way nursing bras hold my breasts.....they aren't secure feeling.


----------



## lumi (Dec 2, 2004)

I used to use a nursing bra, but now I prefer a regular bra. I have a weakness for frilly, pretty underthings, and since leakage is rarely an issue anymore I just wear what I like and pull the cup out of the way to nurse. It's actually easier than messing with the fastenings on a nursing bra.

Of course, when I'm home all day I don't wear a bra at all.


----------



## dysenchanted (May 26, 2004)

I used to shop at VS for bras exclusively before I got pregnant. Once my milk came in, my boobs got all crazy big (from a C to an F cup!!)









I have been using the nursing underwire bras since then. I hate them. Especially with the nursing pads, they are lumpy and obvious. I bought some LilyPadz a few weeks ago, and now can wear regular bras again (bigger than before, but not F cup thank goodness!) I still use the bra extender though. It's so nice not having to wear those icky nursing bras all the time!!








I just pull down the top of the cup over the boobie when baby boy wants milk. Finding a place for the Lily Pad is the hardest part.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Once my supply evens out & my breasts are (hopefully) no longer an H cup I will do this too. I







VS Body By Victoria bras! With DS1 & DS2 I ended up being a DDafter my supply evened out & I lost some of the baby weight. Right now I am just wearing the Motherhood Maternity nursing tanks w/the built in bra. I don't want to buy muxh until I know what size my breasts are going to settle at! :LOL I really like the Lily Padz too, w/the regular nursing pads they never ended up being in the right place when I laid down to sleep.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

I also shopped at VS exclusively. I was a DD pre-pregnancy, and an H when my milk came in..... within a month or two (I honestly don't remember)... I went back to a DD.









I don't like how nursing bras support me, either. Although.. I never got an expensive one... just one from Motherhood Maternity (hate that place, btw).

I love that I went back to my original size, because I would have been miserable if I couldn't wear my regular bras anymore!! It has always been so important to me to have a really supportive, quality bra... which is why I always shopped at VS in the first place.


----------



## sincitymama (Sep 20, 2003)

I prefer regular bras too, even though i still use nursing pads. Haven't tried the body by victoria yet, maybe one day when I'm feeling spendy because I've seen it recommended for nursing so many times. I got a plain cotton underwire bra from target for less than ten dollars and it works great


----------



## greyskye (Oct 21, 2004)

me to. i soft bras and usually thin strap ones. i not a big size though about a c cup


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SarahNH*
I prefer regular bras too, even though i still use nursing pads. Haven't tried the body by victoria yet, maybe one day when I'm feeling spendy because I've seen it recommended for nursing so many times. I got a plain cotton underwire bra from target for less than ten dollars and it works great









You've seen others recommend it too? Wow, thats awesome..... I just discovered that it worked great as a nursing bra because I already had one. I bought it to be my "going-out" bra... haha.... and ended up using it for nursing anyway. The cups are really stretchy, so its so easy to nurse with it.


----------



## justmandy (Sep 3, 2004)

I found a web site that showed me how to convert my regular bras into nursing bras, it was easy and I'm cheap so I only spending like $3 to keep wearing my favorite bras was exactly what I needed! I also wear a very large and hard to find bra size, and online bra shopping is too hit or miss. That site saved me alot of money time and greif!


----------



## Best Feeling (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lumi*
I used to use a nursing bra, but now I prefer a regular bra. I have a weakness for frilly, pretty underthings, and since leakage is rarely an issue anymore I just wear what I like and pull the cup out of the way to nurse. *It's actually easier than messing with the fastenings on a nursing bra.*

Of course, when I'm home all day I don't wear a bra at all.









Ditto all of that! Especially the bolded part (my editing). I hate fumbling with snaps/hooks/whatever. If I can't yank it out of the way, I don't wear it!


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

I would love to wear regular bras. I miss my pretty matching sets. I hate the way underwire feels now though, and I can't find any soft cup bras I like in my size, 36E, so I'm just using my sleep bras all the time.


----------



## susan's daughter (Apr 17, 2005)

After shelling out all than $ for nursing bra's i went back to my old pre-baby one's too. if only i had known... sigh


----------

